# welche(n) internetbrowser habt ihr?



## schub97 (24. Januar 2009)

welche internetbrowser habt ihr?(abgeshen von internetexplorer)ich habe aol und opera.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Januar 2009)

daraus hättest am beste ne umfrage gemacht 

Ich benutze am Leppi den "FireFox" und am Rechner den "MS Internet Explorer"


----------



## schub97 (24. Januar 2009)

hab doch eine gemacht!


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Januar 2009)

Den FF.

Allerdings hast du in der Umfrage den IE vergessen :>


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (24. Januar 2009)

[X]Opera FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Januar 2009)

[offtopic]@rofl...vs...xD: Ein bis zwei Ausrufezeichen weniger würden auch ausreichen [/offtopic]


----------



## schub97 (24. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> hab doch eine gemacht!





schub97 schrieb:


> welche internetbrowser habt ihr?(abgeshen von internetexplorer)ich habe aol und opera.



du kannst nicht lesen aurionkratos ich hab geschrieben abgeshen von internetexplorer,weil den jeder hat!


----------



## boss3D (24. Januar 2009)

Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2 und Firefox 3.0.5 ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

Firefox und Opera


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Firefox und Safari.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> hab doch eine gemacht!




eben als ich geantwortet hab war noch keine da


----------



## schub97 (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Firefox und Safari.



wieso hat du dann nicht safari markiert!?


----------



## Fransen (24. Januar 2009)

[x]Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2009)

[x]Firefox

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt das Thunderbird bei Mozilla raus zu nehmen(das ist der e-mail client) und den Internet Explorer hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Januar 2009)

[X]mozilla firefox
Ich hab die neuste version von Firefox auf meinem PC zwischendurch benutzte ich auch Internet Explorer.


----------



## Menthe (24. Januar 2009)

[X] Firefox und Safari


----------



## Philster91 (24. Januar 2009)

[x] Mozilla Firefox (3.0.5)


----------



## No0dle (24. Januar 2009)

Mozilla Firefox 3

- Am besten erweiterbar, somit auch am umfangreichsten
- Schneller Browser
- Guter Support; Sicherheitslücken werden schnell geschlossen (anders als bei MS IE ...)


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

[x]Firefox 
und was ist denn der sog. Safari für einer 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Firefox und Safari.


  .. hab noch nie davon gehört


----------



## caine2011 (24. Januar 2009)

opera ist für mich der coolste browser kann ich nur empfehlen!


safari is der apple browser(und angeblich schnellster browser der welt)


----------



## utacat (24. Januar 2009)

[x] Opera und Mozilla Firefox
Wobei Opera mein Favorit ist.


----------



## No0dle (24. Januar 2009)

Safari ist auf Mac bestimmt der schnellste Browser - für Windows aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen ...


----------



## kstoeger (24. Januar 2009)

[x] Mozilla Firefox


----------



## uuodan (24. Januar 2009)

Firefox...


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (24. Januar 2009)

[X] Firefox 3 und Opera, 
wobei ich Opera nur dann benutze, wenn mich Firefox mal wieder nicht leiden kann 


MFG


----------



## incontrol (24. Januar 2009)

Firefox natürlich...


----------



## gdfan (26. Januar 2009)

FF ftw


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Januar 2009)

Mozilla Firefox the Best!!


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

*f.i.r.e.f.o.x.*


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2009)

Opera


----------



## oetzi (26. Januar 2009)

Ich Firefox und meine bessere Hälfte den Internet Explorer.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Januar 2009)

Firefox 3 natürlich

grüße, Railroads


----------



## blackwusel (26. Januar 2009)

chrome. startet unglaublich schnell - auch die reiter sind super, wobei ich aber auch ein paar funktionen/addons vom ff vermisse


----------



## Potman (26. Januar 2009)

[x] mozilla firefox

Schon immer, seit dem ersten Tag.


----------



## willy (26. Januar 2009)

rofl...vs...xD schrieb:


> [X]Opera FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




agree, bester Browser, schneller als Firefox, hat alle wichtigen Addons von Firefox schon von anfang an drin und sieht besser aus.


----------



## juliannmn (29. Januar 2009)

Firefox braucht mittlerweile viel zu viel Arbeitsspeicher und ist gaehnend lahm im Start. Seit ich Chrome einmal ausprobiert habe, benutze ich nur noch den (ja ok es gibt manche sonderfunktionen von Java Applikationen, die damit noch nicht funktionieren).
Super schnell...


----------



## computertod (29. Januar 2009)

ich benutzt google chrome
einmal ausprobiert, läuft super, auf Vista und 7
funktioniert sogar besser als der IE


----------



## DanielX (29. Januar 2009)

Wieder so ein Thread wo ich nur sagen kann "Opera" rules. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## G.Skill (29. Januar 2009)

Firefox 3 natürlich 

Offtopic :
Was ist hier eigentlich los?
In letzter Zeit begegne ich ziemlich oft gesperrten Usern 
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein sich vernünftig zu benehmen,oder?


----------



## non_believer (29. Januar 2009)

In erster Linie Opera und wenn der zickt, zur Not Firefox.


----------



## CiSaR (29. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze Firefox 2.0.2. Der Firefox 3 ist mir zu unkomfortabel und mit dem IE komme ich auf manche Seiten nicht rauf.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2009)

[x] Opera ftw.


----------



## Phil_5 (29. Januar 2009)

[x] firefox


----------



## kalgani (29. Januar 2009)

hauptsächlich "firefox 3" und "opera" (div versionen)

bin aber gerade "Iron" am testen und muss sagen "chrome" ohne google macht schon spass^^


----------



## Sgod (29. Januar 2009)

Opera.


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2009)

[x] Firefox
Im Direktvergleich mit dem IE ist der Browser ressourcenschonender und bietet einige praktische Features. Alternativen habe ich mir mangels Bedarf noch nicht zu Gemüte geführt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2009)

Maxthon als Aufsatz für den IE. Für mich der kompfortableste Browser dank genialer Mausgesten, Full Content Screen (speichern als Bild der kompletten Seite, auch wenn das ding 10 Seiten lang ist), Sitzungsspeicherung und .mht Support.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2009)

Ich nutzte Swiftweasel, ist aber eigentlich auch nur der Firefox.


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2009)

ich benutz unter Windoof Firefox un unter Kubuntu Konqueror.


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2009)

[x] Opera
Ist für mich einfach der beste Browser, viele Funktionen an Bord, sehr gute Anpassbarkeit über diverse Buttons und Dateien. Außerdem ist er sehr schnell und ressourcenschonend.

Firefox ist als Zweitbrowser installiert, genau wie Internet Explorer auch, werden aber Beide so gut wie nie benutzt.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (5. Februar 2009)

pc, notebook, netbook = firefox 3.0.6
smartphone = opera 9.5.1522


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (16. März 2011)

The One and only Feuerfuchs!


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

Gratuliere zum Hervorholen eines 2 Jahre alten Threads!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

Naja immerhin besser, als einen neuen Thread aufmachen, ohne die Suchfunktion benutzt zu haben 

btt: Firefox und Safari.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Firefox 4


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2011)

Firefox
Opera
Safari
Chrome
Internet Explorer


----------



## Lan_Party (16. März 2011)

FireFox 4 FTW!

@ ghotadmin Wtf! wiso so viele Browser o_O


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2011)

FireFox 3.6.5 oder so
GoogleChrome


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2011)

Chrome und Firefox


----------



## byte1981 (16. März 2011)

Firefox 4


----------



## skyw8lk3r (16. März 2011)

Firefox(pc/netbook) und safari(ipad/iphone)


----------



## Stuntman1962 (16. März 2011)

Ich habe noch den Opera


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

Chromium Devbuild


----------



## domi-germany (17. März 2011)

Firefox immer neuste Version,
aktuell die Beta
und Chrome als standard browser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2011)

Opera und IE


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

also ich benutze firefox bin schon gespannt auf die finale 4er  version

mfg alex

PS: bin mir garde gar nicht sicher ob sie schon drausen ist.

ENDLICH 100 BEITRÄGE


----------



## K3n$! (17. März 2011)

Der Release Candidate ist draußen.
Keine Ahnung, ob man das als finale Version bezeichnen kann.

Ich nutze aber auch den Firefox 4 und ab und an den iExplorer 9


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

Internet Explorer


----------



## Vaykir (17. März 2011)

Chrome natürlich!
Es gibt echt noch welche, die den IE benutzen.... sagenhaft


----------



## Windows0.1 (17. März 2011)

Ich benutze den firefox den rest kan man wegschmeissen naja chrome geht auch noch


----------



## dertobiii (17. März 2011)

Firefox 4 IE9


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. März 2011)

Hauptächlich Opera, ist die angenehmste Oberfläche!
Manschmal nutze ich noch den Firefox!


----------



## redBull87 (17. März 2011)

Nur Opera


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2011)

Also ich habe Internet Explorer und Firefox.
Nutzen tue ich Firefox


----------



## AmdNator (17. März 2011)

also ich hab Firefox und teste gerade den Neuen IE9,


----------



## refraiser (17. März 2011)

Ich hab Chrome, Internet Explorer, Opera, Safari, Iron und Firefox.

Nutzen tue ich fast nur Firefox, vllt. steig ich auf IE9 um.


----------



## Cybertrigger (17. März 2011)

Ich nutze eigentlich nur den Firefox , momentan in der Version 3.6.15.
Den IE hab ich zwar auch installiert aber der ist nur für den Notfall.


----------



## basic123 (18. März 2011)

Firefox 4 & Adblock +


----------



## clown44 (24. März 2011)

Ich benutze Haupsächlich Opera!!!

Firefox und IE habe ich zwar auch drauf, verwende ich aber meistens in Notfällen.


----------



## knarf0815 (26. März 2011)

[X] firefox 4.0 (standart browser)
[X] internet explorer 8
gruß


----------



## Speed-E (27. März 2011)

Nutze Firefox 4


----------



## acefire08 (30. März 2011)

Hauptsächlich Opera aber ab und zu auch Firefox


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

Ich verstehe ja jeden der Opera, Fux und Co verwendet... aber den IE  Verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2011)

Momentan Opera und IE(weils halt drauf bleibt )
Benutzt wird nur Opera. Hatte vorher auch IE, Firefox und Chrome getestet und kann sagen das Opera mir am meisten zusagt


----------



## K3n$! (30. März 2011)

Ich nutze den IE manchmal, weil die Seiten im Firefox nicht korrekt dargestellt oder gar nicht angezeigt werden.

Firefox 4 [x]
IExplorer 9 [x]


----------



## S.T.R.E.L.O.K. (13. Mai 2011)

hallo Community!!!

ich nutze überwiegend den OPERA und Internet Explorer ( 9 ) ist ja nur wegen der Windows. Man kann Ihn ja nicht komplett runter schmeißen!!!!

mfg


----------



## ad_ (13. Mai 2011)

Firefox 4


----------



## crass (13. Mai 2011)

> OPERA <  genialster Browser mit super Feature !


----------



## Nickless (14. Mai 2011)

Nutze seit Jahren Opera. Sehr zufrieden....ist schnell und easy.


----------



## barcahenry (14. Mai 2011)

Iron.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze alle größeren Browser... Aber nur zum testen meiner arbeit, da ich Wert darauf lege, dass meine  Websiten auf allen gängigen Browsern einwandfrei funktionieren.

Zum privaten surfen und für die arbeit selber den IE.


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Mai 2011)

Am PC und aufm Androiden Chrome und auf iPad Safari (bzw. Selten Skyfire oder iSwifter)


----------



## fornax7.10 (16. Mai 2011)

Firefox ftw!

Der IE lasst mich manchmal nicht ins Suchfeld eingeben!

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Mai 2011)

[x] Firefox


----------



## Crymes (16. Mai 2011)

IE9, wegen GPU Beschleunigung.


----------



## blueray95 (16. Mai 2011)

Firefox 4


----------



## Abufaso (16. Mai 2011)

Firefox 4 ftw!


----------



## acefire08 (18. Mai 2011)

Firefox und Opera


----------



## widder0815 (18. Mai 2011)

FireFox4 , aber mir kommt es so vor als wenn der Langsamer ist als die Älteren .


----------



## drbeckstar (18. Mai 2011)

also ich nutze mozilla und crome.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Firefox 4


----------



## Knäcke (18. Mai 2011)

Nutze den

[X] Fire Fox, da er mich in letzter Zeit häufig im Stich lässt auch
[X] Opera


----------



## JeJ (18. Mai 2011)

[X] SRWare Iron (basierend auf Chrome, aber ohne den ganzen ausspionieren Mist)


----------



## Tobie` (18. Mai 2011)

[X] Opera einfach das beste Design und vorallem gefällt mir das Log-in system


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Mai 2011)

FireFox 4


----------



## JawMekEf (18. Mai 2011)

Firefox
Mobil: Nokia Standard Browser, Safari, Opera Mobile


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. Mai 2011)

Nur Firefox!


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Mai 2011)

mit dem PC firefox 4
und auf dem handy opera


----------



## sp01 (18. Mai 2011)

Safari, Chromium, IE, FF, Iron


----------

